# Pic's from my Open House today



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

I had a Open House today for my training facility. The weather was very nice, especially considering the time of year, warm, sunny and amazing fall colours.

We had the pleasure of meeting Cracker (both the human and dog!!), glad you made the trip out to visit us! I hope you think the trip was worth it 

The jrt is my youngster Who, she is 14 months old.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

looks like they were having a great time


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

Hi Lynn!
Great pics. It was a lovely day and I didn't mind the trip at all. Anything to get out of the big city once in a while! I enjoyed meeting everyone, wish I had been earlier to see all the demos.
Cracker says thanks for the hotdog and the tunnel fun!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I just love Who. You should post more pictures of her.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Cracker said:


> Hi Lynn!
> Great pics. It was a lovely day and I didn't mind the trip at all. Anything to get out of the big city once in a while! I enjoyed meeting everyone, wish I had been earlier to see all the demos.
> Cracker says thanks for the hotdog and the tunnel fun!


Cracker is very welcome for little bit of agility play and the hot dog  It was pretty quiet by the time you got there, but at least we had fun showing you what Petie can do.



Laurelin said:


> I just love Who. You should post more pictures of her.


Laurelin, thanks she is a doll although she is showing some ADD lately during agility training lol. Oh baby dogs, their either on or off


----------

